
Reddit's admins are requiring meme subreddits to ban Coronavirus memes - Lammy
https://old.reddit.com/r/okbuddyretard/comments/fpa1hw/serious_corona_virus_memes_are_now_banned_and_why/
======
Lammy
Apologies for the vaguely-NSFW submitted subreddit. I debated submitting this
r/hiddenpolicy link instead, as it's how I found out about this admin action,
but I didn't want to start a chain of indirect sources:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/HiddenPolicy/comments/fpf5gc/reddit...](https://old.reddit.com/r/HiddenPolicy/comments/fpf5gc/reddits_admins_are_requiring_meme_subreddits_to/)

------
brainthomson808
i don't understand why they are banning memes and why is it wrong to create
memes what harm would it do if anyone laughs. I know people say we have to
take this seriously, obviously, everyone is taking it seriously or is it
necessary for the citizens of world to remain panicked, doesn't make any sense
to me

